# Kahr PM9



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

My dealer called today to tell me my PM9 arrived. So, I go to make the purchase, checking out the gun I find the magazine release doesnt seem to work. When the mag release is pressed the magazine doesnt drop, doesnt even move. I have to pry it out with my fingers. I try the second mag and it does the same thing. So then I try to use the slide release and it is very hard to release. The dealer couldnt get either release to work properly. So he ordered up another PM9 for me. It seems that Kahr quality control must have missed the quality check on this one. Thats the first pistol I have seen that wouldnt release a magazine.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I've had 2 PM 40's and both have had mag releases that are a bit hard to press, but they do function. The main issue I ran into with them is when reinserting the slide stop. There is a small spring built into the frame and you have to pay special attention to make sure the notch in the slide stop goes between that spring, and the frame.

As for the slide release, this is pretty standard:

From the manual, Page 15: "NOTE REGARDING THE SLIDE RELEASE OPERATION: When the slide is held open on an empty magazine, the slide release is is very hard to depress. This warns the shooter that the magazine is empty. To easily release the slide, either remove the empty magazine or replace it with a loaded magazine. Depressing the slide release will then be much easier."

They have a couple of little quirks that I haven't seen in other guns, but if you can see past those, I think they are great little pistols.

Keep us posted.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you. I plan on posting when the next one arrives. From what I have read and heard, they are great little pistols except for the little quirks. Thats why I want to get my hands on one, that doesnt have any problems. When I press the Magazine release shouldnt the magazine drop free or at least pop out part way? On the PM9 I was checking out, the magazine didnt even move a little bit. I had to pry it out.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Just double checked the 1 we have left, and pushing the thumb release flush with the frame isn't enough. I have to push it INTO the frame a little but then the mag pops right out.

You probably just got a lemon. Hopefully you can get into a good one soon.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I certainly dont want to be messing around during a reload, just trying to get the magazine to drop. I hope it was a lemon because I dont think they would sell many if they were all like that. Im still waiting for the one on order.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

The second Kahr PM9 arrived and the mag release worked much better but still not what I think is up to par for an $800 gun. I just dont feel a gun this expensive should have any little quirks. They should be quality tested and pass a quality check at the factory. I dont like the workmanship of the slide release or the mag release (2 things that must function everytime). The grip was very rough also. I like my glock 26, it has been flawless, no little quirks, right out of the box. I think I might take a pass on the Kahr.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't blame you one bit, getting accustomed to a quirk is aggravatingat the least and then what happens when you pick up a gun that doesn't respond the same way ? I am not a fan of glocks but it's solely about the looks,as far as function I think they have a stellar reputation.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

gonefishn said:


> The second Kahr PM9 arrived and the mag release worked much better but still not what I think is up to par for an $800 gun. I just dont feel a gun this expensive should have any little quirks. They should be quality tested and pass a quality check at the factory. I dont like the workmanship of the slide release or the mag release (2 things that must function everytime). The grip was very rough also. I like my glock 26, it has been flawless, no little quirks, right out of the box. I think I might take a pass on the Kahr.


Hmm... well first off I don't think I would pay anymore than $550 - $600 for a PM9 - that's about going rate. As for the mag release, it is what it is. I too consider it quirky, but was easy to overcome for me. This is a sub compact gun and i'd only ever carry it as a backup anyway. I don't intend to be dropping mags and reloading with a sub compact built for close quarters defensive shooting. I plan to pull it out, and expect it to go bang. I have never had the Kahr NOT do that.

As for the slide release, never heard of an issue as long as you follow the directions. Again though, it IS quirky if compared to almost any other semi auto. I have never seen a gun where I need deal with a spring on the outside of the frame. However, once you understand how it's intended to work, it's flawless.

I probably sound like a shill for Kahr - but I just hate to see this gun getting a bad rep for stuff that was part of the design. I am not saying I agree with these quirks, but according to Kahr, they were intentional.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Chris, the going rate where you live seems like a steal compared to here. The PM9093N MSRP $908, local price is about $800. It really doesnt matter to me how you carry it, why you carry it, or how you would use it. I was giving my observations for the gun that was delivered here, no intention of giving it a bad rep. Im no gun expert but I like it better when a gun works smoothly and easily with no quirks. I also dont like the rough texture grips on the gun it feels like they are going to tear my hands up if I shot it at the range very long. Anyways, my impression is that its over priced for the quality of workmanship on the 2 guns that were delivered here. Maybe the 3rd one delivered will work flawless. I dont know, but I prefer a gun with no quirks and if I pay $800 - $900 for a handgun I want one that everything works as expected everytime and one that the grips dont tear up my hands. I gave Kahr 2 chances to deliver a gun that would release the magazine, if they want a good rep then deliver a gun that works. Thats all I ask. I just want a gun that works.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

I decided to go with the Ruger LCP. I know its only a .380 but at least I know it will function properly when needed. The LCP Mag release works smooth and flawless every time. I can always get a 9mm pocket gun later on if Kahr fixes the quirks or another company comes out with a reasonable priced gun that works with no "quirks". ha ha


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Being that the LCP is so inexpensive and you could add another for under the cost you were paying for the Kahr I'd suggest the S&W Bodyguard 380. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE mine! And you're right, only a 380, but the first rule of a gun fight is bringing a gun, right? Better than nothing, which is what I would carry if I didn't have that. You could find them on gunbroker.com for cheaper but Sportman's Warehouse has them for $489 AND there's a built in insight laser in the frame. Pretty rad and mine shoots DEAD ON. Plus there's a slide safety on it too.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

Ebbs,

Thats right, I can get 2 LCP's or an LCP and a S&W for the price of one Kahr. I have been looking at the body guard and the LCP and I like them both. I wanted to go with the 9mm but I may just go with a .380 that works correctly every time. I know the S&W and the LCP have a great rep.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

The Bodyguard feels much better in my hand (larger hands) shoots more accurately, and doesn't jar the web between my thumb and index finger nearly as bad. And did I mention how dead on the laser is?


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

That is a good point about the laser. Thats a nice feature! Is it easy to change the battery on the laser? When I looked it over, I couldnt see how the owner would change the battery when needed.
Also a good point about the size. I did like the size.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Haven't looked for the battery, but I believe it's attainable with takedown, which is SUPER easy and even moreso than the LCP. No tools needed.


----------



## gonefishn (Jan 28, 2010)

No tools needed, thats a plus. If you can find out how to change the battery, please let me know.

I would like to know if its an easy thing to do for the owner or if you have to take it in?


----------

